# [ldap] ricerca manuale

## cloc3

la documentazione su ldap, in rete, è smisurata.

a partire da quella ufficiale.

ma proprio per questo misto un po' perdendo.

ho già usato ldap, ma solo per l'autenticazione tra computer linux.

adesso mi servirebbe un manuale che mostri come sincronizzare gli utenti di un sistema operativo linux con quelli di un sistema windows.

cosa mi consigliate?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Nell'ultimo numero di linux&co ne parlano. Dacci un occhio

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

In che senso sincronizzare ? Intendi usare ldap con samba in un domain controller o che altro ?

----------

## cloc3

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Nell'ultimo numero di linux&co ne parlano. Dacci un occhio

 

numero di quando?

nei tabacchini dalla mie parti, i linux&co compaiono con frequenza casuale, ogni tre quattro mesi.

@MeMyselfAndI: intndo gli utenti proprio. vorrei che il login su linux e windows sia concesso agli  stessi username con le stesse password, e vorrei che le modifiche per un sistema operativo possano essere trasportate automaticamente sull'altro.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Allora penso ti basti implementare samba come domain controller con autenticazione su ldap.

----------

## djinnZ

linux&C, confermo. L'ultimo lo ho preso in edicola non molto tempo fa e ne parlava, ma anche dalle mie parti non arrivano tutti i numeri e mancano pure di puntualità. credo che sia inziato a settembre e dovrebbero essere tra gli ultimi sei.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

numeri 61/62 , nei quali si parla sia di ldap che di come usare un AD Win per far autenticare le macchine linux.

ciao

----------

## Scen

@cloc3: se ti servono info contattami pure, io ho una configurazione funzionante di efficiente di Samba PDC con backend LDAP, e BDC sempre su backend LDAP, e replicazione LDAP Master-->Slave tramite syncrepl.

I client sono tutti Windows 2000 e Windows XP, con profili "roaming". Comunque avevo fatto anche qualche prova, e si può agganciare senza tanti problemi anche un client Linux.

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> @cloc3: se ti servono info contattami pure,

 

grazie. per il momento preferirei il consiglio sulla documentazione che ho chiesto, così mi faccio l'orecchio a tutti quei paroloni: pdicì, bidicì, birulì.

ma al bisogno non mancherò di piemmarti.

 :Smile: 

----------

## mrfree

Io sto utilizzando parte del software presente su acctsync.sourceforge.net sembra un buon progetto ma l'ultimo aggiornamento risale al 2003, forse è unmantained.

Comunque buttaci un occhio, io grazie a passwdHk ho svoltato  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> numeri 61/62

 

trovato!

grazie per tutti gli interventi.

a questo punto, per me sarebbe risolto, persino con più tecniche alternative.

lascio aperto comunque il thread, per eventuali ulteriori contributi.

----------

